# MIce in HIve



## beyondtheblacktop (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I checked my hive this past week and found that it had died. Some of the bottom frames had been chewed and I think I saw mouse dropping on the bottom board, but no nest. My question is whether the honey that is in the hive is still edible, or if the mice contaminated it? The top box hasnt been touched by mice. Thanks


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Honey is fine. put bees back in and your good. If your worried you can rinse the comb with water and let it dry before you extract.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

Get a cat.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Honey is fine for bees; I wouldn't extract it for human consumption. Those little bugger pee everywhere, and... well you do the math :no:.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Honey is fine for bees; I wouldn't extract it for human consumption.

That's always my view. Bees need honey, so I'll give it to some bees.


----------

